# Protftpd - problem z MLSD

## najkon

Witam,

Wydaje się niby to takie proste, zainstalować serwer ftp wybierając Proftpd z podstawową konfiguracją.

Niestety wszystkie połączenia stają mi na próbie dogadania po MLSD a później po PASV

może ktoś pomóc go ugryźć, aby zaczął działać jak należy?  :Sad: 

mój konfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ### /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
> 
> ServerName              "ProFTPD  Server"
> ...

 

wersja : ProFTPD Version 1.3.5e

załadowane moduły

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/sbin/proftpd -l
> 
> Compiled-in modules:
> ...

 

emerge proftpd -pv

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.5e::gentoo  USE="acl caps case dso ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pam pcre sftp ssl tcpd -authfile -ban -clamav -copy -ctrls -deflate -diskuse -doc -dynmasq -exec -ident -ifsession -ifversion -kerberos -ldap (-libressl) -log_forensic -memcache -msg -postgres -qos -radius -ratio -readme -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -snmp -softquota -sqlite {-test} -trace -unique_id -vroot -xinetd" LINGUAS="-bg_BG -en_US -fr_FR -it_IT -ja_JP -ko_KR -ru_RU -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB
> 
> 

 

reguły iptables

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 57000:58000 -j ACCEPT
> 
> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Próbowałeś zamiast tej reguły:

```
-A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 57000:58000 -j ACCEPT 
```

użyć .nf_conntrack_helper

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93554/iptables-to-allow-incoming-ftp

----------

## najkon

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś zamiast tej reguły:
> 
> ```
> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 57000:58000 -j ACCEPT 
> ```
> ...

 

Cenna uwaga, nie mniej to nie rozwiązuje problemu.

Dlaczego w domyślnej konfiguracji ten ciołek (proftpd) nie rozmawia po MLSD, PASV

----------

## najkon

Rozwiązanie problemu na anglojęzycznej części forum -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8089132.html#8089132  :Smile: 

----------

